# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  correlated inner query

## sanjana

how to write a query for finding all the employee-ids under a particular manager:

the table is :
 emp
 ----

 empid | ename | mid
 ----------------------
    101 | a     |   0 -CEO
    102 | b     | 101
    103 | c     | 101
    104 | d     | 101
    105 | e     | 102
    106 | f     | 102
    107 | g     | 103
    108 | h     | 104
    109 | i     | 104
    110 | j     | 102
    111 | k     | 105
    112 | l     | 105
    113 | m     | 106
    114 | n     | 112

 if u give empid=102, u should get the results-105,106,110,111,112,113,114

 if u give empid=101, all the empids should be displayed.

 RDBMS used is Postgres (Linux)

also,
when i enter a particular empid, i should get all the empids under him, for eg: if i enter 102, i should get e,f,j,k,l,m,n and if i enter 105, i should get k,l,n

----------

